# Buying gold



## rgp (Nov 19, 2018)

Has anyone here bought/invested in gold?....I see all these ads on TV Monex, and the others & they never give a face value of the coins. Only the/their selling price. Why buy from them? Can't gold be purchased from the banks any longer?....I haven't looked into it, it just came to mind, seeing yet another commercial.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2018)

I've thought about buying gold over the years but I always thought that the people selling it knew more about it than I did and that is never a good thing when you are making an _investment_.

Besides if the world comes crashing down around our ears I doubt that anyone will be able to _change_ a one-ounce gold coin so that I can buy a loaf of bread.

_"Charlie and I sleep well. Both of us believe it is insane to risk what you have and need in order to obtain what you don't need."_ - Warren Buffet


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 19, 2018)

i only buy it through a etf fund GLD


----------



## rgp (Nov 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've thought about buying gold over the years but I always thought that the people selling it knew more about it than I did and that is never a good thing when you are making an _investment_.
> 
> Besides if the world comes crashing down around our ears I doubt that anyone will be able to _change_ a one-ounce gold coin so that I can buy a loaf of bread.
> 
> _"Charlie and I sleep well. Both of us believe it is insane to risk what you have and need in order to obtain what you don't need."_ - Warren Buffet




 I paid closer attention to a few more ads today. It seems the 'selling' price is slightly above the 'per-ounce' market price of, both gold & silver. So there is a profit in it for them, just not as much as I suspected. 

 I'm going to check with my bank, & see if they have/sell it for market value per-ounce? Why buy it from a middle man , if not necessary?

 But again,...I'm not fired up to buy any @ this point. Just curious.

 What I am looking into a-bit deeper is........cannabis stock. I do think there is a future money maker there? Although I may be to damn old to realize a decent profit ?.....depending on how it grows......[no pun intended]...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2018)

rgp said:


> I paid closer attention to a few more ads today. It seems the 'selling' price is slightly above the 'per-ounce' market price of, both gold & silver. So there is a profit in it for them, just not as much as I suspected.
> 
> I'm going to check with my bank, & see if they have/sell it for market value per-ounce? Why buy it from a middle man , if not necessary?
> 
> ...



Someone will make money with cannabis stocks the question is who it will be.

Anything new has to shake out sort of like the old videotape format VHS vs Betamax some will win big and some won't.

Good luck to you but I'm going to stick with my boring investments.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 19, 2018)

I hope I can save you a trip. Banks do not sell gold. Investopedia has a very good basic article on the three ways to own gold:

https://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/06/investingingold.asp


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 20, 2018)

how you hold gold depends on why you want gold . to me i use it for portfolio protection . i don't want to own it physically . in fact banks like chase now forbid you from putting it in a safe deposit box .

i prefer to hold it through funds . they buy it ,store it and with one click i can sell it .

shipping gold and insuring it can be expensive  if you want to sell .local dealers give you way less . you need to deal with those that have stated agreement as to what they pay you when you sell . i would use kitco  if i wanted to buy .

also check your local laws , xome states charge sales tax on gold when you take possession .


----------



## Joyful (Dec 25, 2018)

@ rgp...The way I look at it, gold (and silver) are not investments, they are insurance against the indebtedness that will collapse the financial structure set up by the FED (not a government agency).  Most folks purchase insurance for their homes, cars, life, etc., but only a few percent purchase real money such as gold and silver.

Although gold and silver aren't edible, held in your possession when financial disaster strikes, such real money can pay the taxes on your property so you don't lose your home, pay a mortgage if you have one, or induce someone to move you to a safer environment.  As to silver, everyone should hold what is referred to as "junk" silver  (pre-1964 silver coins) because one day you may be able to purchase a loaf of bread with a "junk" dime.

One caution should you decide to purchase real money:  avoid Monex...and I'm not too fond of Kitco, either.  Best wishes to you whatever your decision.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 25, 2018)

in 98% of stock declines gold has held a positive real return . it makes the job for equities recovery  easier .  even this decline gold is up the last 90 days .


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 25, 2018)

Joyful said:


> @ rgp...The way I look at it, gold (and silver) are not investments, they are insurance against the indebtedness that will collapse the financial structure set up by the FED (not a government agency).  Most folks purchase insurance for their homes, cars, life, etc., but only a few percent purchase real money such as gold and silver.
> 
> Although gold and silver aren't edible, held in your possession when financial disaster strikes, such real money can pay the taxes on your property so you don't lose your home, pay a mortgage if you have one, or induce someone to move you to a safer environment.  As to silver, everyone should hold what is referred to as "junk" silver  (pre-1964 silver coins) because one day you may be able to purchase a loaf of bread with a "junk" dime.
> 
> One caution should you decide to purchase real money:  avoid Monex...and I'm not too fond of Kitco, either.  Best wishes to you whatever your decision.


i only trade through GLD .  but what was your experience with kitco ?


----------



## Joyful (Dec 25, 2018)

@ mathjak107...the negative experiences were not mine, they were those of a few people who posted they were burned by both Monex and Kitco and so posted on a gold forum some years ago.  If memory serves, the forum was known as Gold-Eagle.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 26, 2018)

You do not "invest" in gold, it is only a hedge against inflation. Gold is insurance. Look at the price of gold and other precious metals versus the S&P or the Dow over say 20 years. GLD is a recommended way to buy some if you insist on buying. If you buy hard coins do so from a reputable company in person face to face. Now,where to put those coins? A safety deposit box or hidden in your home? *Avoid all TV pitches for gold.* One advertises Indian head nickels but listen closely as they tell you they are merely _flashed_ with gold plating in micro grams in other word as close to no plating as is physically possible. My question to the OP why are you contemplating buying gold? How would you know when to sell?


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 26, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> You do not "invest" in gold, it is only a hedge against inflation. Gold is insurance. Look at the price of gold and other precious metals versus the S&P or the Dow over say 20 years. GLD is a recommended way to buy some if you insist on buying. If you buy hard coins do so from a reputable company in person face to face. Now,where to put those coins? A safety deposit box or hidden in your home? *Avoid all TV pitches for gold.* One advertises Indian head nickels but listen closely as they tell you they are merely _flashed_ with gold plating in micro grams in other word as close to no plating as is physically possible. My question to the OP why are you contemplating buying gold? How would you know when to sell?



actually gold is not a good inflation hedge if the dollar is strong ...  it really responds to two things :

a weak dollar and a plunging stock market .

as an inflation hedge do you know if  you bought gold on the first day that  gold legally started trading here again in the 1970's and on the same day bought an equal amount in dollars of  t-bills ; up until the market's recent plunge the t-bill rolled over was worth more


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 26, 2018)

I did a Google and ran across this. You may want to read or print this for your records, if you do buy gold:

https://goldsilver.com/blog/irs-1099-gold-reporting-private-gold-private-silver-bullion/


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 27, 2018)

rgp said:


> I paid closer attention to a few more ads today. It seems the 'selling' price is slightly above the 'per-ounce' market price of, both gold & silver. So there is a profit in it for them, just not as much as I suspected.
> 
> I'm going to check with my bank, & see if they have/sell it for market value per-ounce? Why buy it from a middle man , if not necessary?
> 
> ...



Cannabis stocks are showing encouraging …………. highs.layful:


----------



## Erika (Dec 29, 2018)

I agree, at least with your assessment of silver, I can't afford gold. Silver, or gold is an insurance policy. The year I was born 1952 you could buy a gallon of gas for 27cents. The price of the silver content of a quarter  back then. Inflation adjusted that is $2.06 today. It varies a little but if you collect those pre 1984 ,90% silver coins, a quarter is still worth a gallon of gas.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 30, 2018)

trying to do the old an ounce of this or that still buys  some particular item , is  that depending on the day it really varies all over the place .  the inflation adjusted price of gold fell from 2400 in 1980 to 364 in 2001. over that time the cpi went from 82.4 to 177.07 , that is a doubling .  so the time frame we cherry pick can prove or disprove  silver or gold tracking inflation . there really is no solid link .

so gold responds not to inflation but it acts as a competitor to the dollar .  you would need very high inflation to see any kind of inflation link .

the price of silver was 49.45 in 1980 , adjusted for inflation that is  153 bucks today . silver is at a mere 16 bucks .


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 30, 2018)

Stick with CDs especially if two more rate hikes may be coming in 2019. Jim Cramer suggested this a few times last week on CNBC


----------



## Joyful (Dec 30, 2018)

@ Erika...perhaps you could swing a fractional ounce of gold; for example, a 1/10 of an ounce American Gold Eagle can be purchased today for $145.76, up a bit from last week due to the rise in the price of gold.


----------



## KingsX (Jan 4, 2019)

.

Over the decades, from time to time I have bought and sold gold coins at local coin shops.

I am so glad I bought a few 1 oz gold eagles years ago when the price was low = $250 each.  

The gold price now is high.  Too high for me to be buying.

.


----------



## KingsX (Jan 4, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Stick with CDs especially if two more rate hikes may be coming in 2019. Jim Cramer suggested this a few times last week on CNBC





Today,  I am taking out a new 5 year CD at my local [Dallas] bank at 3.75%. 

At the time of the Fed's December rate increase,  it signaled there may be only two rate increases in 2019 [less than the three or four many had previously foreseen.]

Earlier today,  FOX business news interviewed a guy from the Dallas Fed who said it is possible the Fed may pause the planned 2019 interest rate increases depending on changing financial conditions.  

.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 5, 2019)

KingsX said:


> Today,  I am taking out a new 5 year CD at my local [Dallas] bank at 3.75%.
> 
> At the time of the Fed's December rate increase,  it signaled there may be only two rate increases in 2019 [less than the three or four many had previously foreseen.]
> 
> ...




that being the case, if rates hold or continue lower like they have been , a  treasury bond would have a nice rate and appreciation and be local tax free . a long term treasury bond has seen an 8% return the last 90 days


----------



## Joyful (Jan 5, 2019)

This morning I put more of my fiat funds into silver.  My reasons:  To me, it appears the stock market is crashing and the bond market requires very careful monitoring...so I asked myself:  what would I do if the economy collapses, what would I need to maintain myself if the just-in-time system devolves and the store shelves go bare, what would I do if credit freezes up, which would shut down the banking system...and finally, what would I do if the dollar hyperinflates?

If for nothing else, at least I shall be able to keep water purified with the silver, lol.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 6, 2019)

Joyful said:


> This morning I put more of my fiat funds into silver.  My reasons:  To me, it appears the stock market is crashing and the bond market requires very careful monitoring...so I asked myself:  what would I do if the economy collapses, what would I need to maintain myself if the just-in-time system devolves and the store shelves go bare, what would I do if credit freezes up, which would shut down the banking system...and finally, what would I do if the dollar hyperinflates?
> 
> If for nothing else, at least I shall be able to keep water purified with the silver, lol.



likely the worst reasons for buying silver .. silver first of all aint gold .  2008 saw silver plunge along with all other commodities while gold went up .

silver is an industrial metal first and a precious metal play 2nd , if at all most of the time .

 in a zombie type apocalypse only bullets and beans will  likely have value . if the dollar collapsed no one would have much money to spend on precious metals . bartering becomes the means of commerce  not  silver which would be easily stolen from you .

 i can see owning some gold to balance out a portfolio. 98% of all market down turns have had gold  maintain a positive real return .  fidelty gold is up 12% the last 90 days since stocks have fallen about 14%


----------



## Joyful (Jan 6, 2019)

mathjak107.  The "lol" in my post meant I was being facetious...I hold the greatest respect for the ownership of silver, especially in our present financial environment.  Let me explain why:

Physical silver is a store of value, just like gold as thereis no counterparty risk.  If you holdphysical silver, you don’t need another party to make good on a contract orpromise. This is not the case withstocks or bonds or virtually any other investment. 
Physical silver has never been defaulted on, thus there isno default risk.  Not so for any otherinvestment you make.
Physical silver has long-term use as money and has been usedin coinage more often than gold.
Physical silver is a hard asset and a tangible hedge againstall forms of hacking and cybercrime. There’s no ‘erasing’ a silver Eagle coin, for example, as can happen toa digital asset.
Silver is more practical for small purchases; it isn’t justcheaper to buy, but can be more practical when you need to sell.  Someday you may not want to sell a full ounceof gold to meet a small financial need. As silver comes in smaller denominations than gold, you can sell onlywhat you want or need at the time.
*Silver outperformsgold in bull markets*. 
From the 1970 low to the 1980 high gold gained 2,328%, whilesilver gained 3,105%.  From the 2008 lowto the 2011 high gold gained 166%, while silver gained 448%...proving thatsilver is gold on steroids!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 6, 2019)

just look at 2008 for more recent expectations of what silver did in a  bear market for stocks  .  it plunged while gold rose .


----------



## Joyful (Jan 6, 2019)

In 2008 there were massive margin calls across the boards that hit anyone who was leveraged, thus forced de-leveraging caused big investors to sell their borrowed assets, such as silver, investment properties, and multi-million dollar homes as speculators had to liquidate to meet their margin calls.  When silver plunged it was not possible to find small size physical silver to purchase anywhere near spot price.  I was a purchaser of silver at the time and know this for a fact.  This was a huge signal that the sell-off was not based on fundamentals.  

There is a reason J.P. Morgan has been cornering the silver market.  Ask yourself why.

Silver is money, therefore, has value.  Currency is not money and has no value.  In the coming currency reset the dollar  (currency) will plunge...a devaluation of 50% is possible.  I truly hope that you and everyone reading this will protect themselves while there is still time.


----------



## KingsX (Jan 6, 2019)

.
.

When I was a child if I had a silver Ben Franklin half-dollar,  I thought I had the moon [50 cents bought a lot in the 50s.]
 So I fancy those, plus silver dollars.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jan 6, 2019)

Joyful said:


> In 2008 there were massive margin calls across the boards that hit anyone who was leveraged, thus forced de-leveraging caused big investors to sell their borrowed assets, such as silver, investment properties, and multi-million dollar homes as speculators had to liquidate to meet their margin calls.  When silver plunged it was not possible to find small size physical silver to purchase anywhere near spot price.  I was a purchaser of silver at the time and know this for a fact.  This was a huge signal that the sell-off was not based on fundamentals.
> 
> There is a reason J.P. Morgan has been cornering the silver market.  Ask yourself why.
> 
> Silver is money, therefore, has value.  Currency is not money and has no value.  In the coming currency reset the dollar  (currency) will plunge...a devaluation of 50% is possible.  I truly hope that you and everyone reading this will protect themselves while there is still time.



you can think that about silver but the fact is it was just another commodity and sunk like one .  it did not have the resilience of gold  which was up so i don't buy the margin call thing  . there was no reason to have a margin call on gold as it made highs unlike silver . which is an industrial metal more then anything monetary . if you are fearing hyper inflation gold and maybe silver will be similar  , that is unlikely to be the case in a recession or depression .

gold has held a positive real return in 98% of market drops . silver has not come close to doing any such thing . which is why defensive portfolio's like the harry brown 4x4 permanent portfolio , the golden butterfly , the desert  portfolio all use gold , no silver .  to much unreliability in action for silver as a defensive asset in anything but high inflation .


----------



## Joyful (Jan 6, 2019)

Good for you, KingsX, you cannot go wrong by fancying things of value.

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 ZcuFAjPTJr7bEZhJU646QBgAnSAdyT2A3Nefuqf4tlN3C4Mras0YkWu3uKUOcdgZD/Q7nBSD2298cmRQRdROrcONm1vJicNRBdpWCt55QcREaA6eIlJKj0zqSPeulZOJ4N1WIclpy33ZtGXIklOhLpBwTFWo4V2yOoz IeI8 NFhw0FuKw0wgnKksoSgKPmrSNz7nasNwt6J7SClxbU2OoO2 WhWHY8hJ1IXq64ydx/SuaOZ2XaVF3x vWlc6zTl3C2w5DoAkaSxLQMeCSyotOJ226gkehHY10K7ou1ZkyaVFTVgKilKAmlRSgJqKmooCaUpQClKigJqKUoCaUqKAmlRU0BFKUoBU1FKAUpSgFKUoCaipqKAmopSoArWnT4FsiSJ099DMZgArUd1EnolA7k9BWda2mm3HnVpQ00hTrq1nCUto8RKvT9d6oDstfFU9qcttSbBbnFG1MujHxsjdKpbqcdB0SCNvnWOTIo8FoqzGr7R4oks3K7Nqj2tlRctdqXnCgd0vSu5J2P8Ax17RwAAOwAHbYeg2p6/r6VITnbO3v07964G2 zV0iCQkZUQlIG5UQB1AG5r5cdZYDXPdQ3zXUss61AFbp30o9aqN94gYmR5NsiNPhK3OVIkOhLYCWV50toByTkDriuJMuE65PR1S15XGabajhoFIRoGS4B01q/pVlBtHPPUQhwel2eWIF5l2546Wbv8A52GSMJExADchnPYqASob747dTa99vPavJEXb7QtYafS89eYUhp23Litlb5cY0qS rHhSOqV565q6cO8TS7pKkW 6QW4U9LaZMdDZUW5DWdKtBP4gcZ9/St8WVJ7G TXa5RU64LPU18uLaZQpx51pptP3lvOIbSn/AHFRFYWJtuknTGmxH1YJ0sPtuKwPRJzXXuRnRnpSlSBSlKkClKUBNKipoCKUpQClKUApSlAKUpQClKUAqaipoBUVNRQClKUBNRU1FATUb9vp5 lTUHv7HFQwU/idTl2ntcPhwpt0ZmPPuwQSFSFOKUlmOTt4cDWr2FZEpShKUJSlKUgJSlIwlIAwAkeXlWO9sv227yLwtGbXcGYjEt5IGYb7CFNtrdOSdChhOcDCiB LIy56HqDggpOoKTgeJOO3SvNzXu5NoqkKxSpjFvjPzZAcLMZIWoNJ1LOSE4SP61l Y9cfyqClK0qQpGtCwUrSd8pIwdu/qP7Vj/klnmMl4PPSXtJbS68tzQpQPLClE7qGx9TW/AskyePiHVKjRlhKUEo/fvISScoCtkg eM1vMWWK/dJa2gDaIj mKnOpuQ6nrpPdtKunYnucV333uUEBCeZJfWGYzQOVOOkZ6DsNyfQfXz9ZrpRksWDs7PH Jg71Op99Gshu3WiO0yhISFZS22hvmSJD2MeFCfEpXmeg74r6VbrhPeiSXn3Ld8MtTrCYi8zsLToIdfB0p27J ud66MaE0yoPq/eS1pw5I76Tvpb8kjtjfvnfA2gMjboMnJwkJAOMkqwnHzqdLpPje bbka6rV718eNJROV/h xFXMdiCQ7n781x2Qf8A5FEflWrcLRb4S7XcLcwiJNj3S2NJVGBRzg/IShaFAdcgnPtW43eoL9xTbIgXJWlK1S329mI4CchKiRgqJ2G M966VujqnXoOK3h2NvI7oXc3wRlQPdpGR7rr1IKW6jzWuLLYcZVjoCcfWopilemuDFilKVJBNRSlCSaUpQCoqaigFKUoCaipqKAVNRU0BFKUoBSlTQEUpSgFKUoCaipqKAU3qaioBCkpUlSFAFKklKkkbKSdiFDpg9D/AM1VX HZtvfcfshZXBcyXLU tTSGiBkqhO LTnfKTtvtjoLXSs5wUlySnRS40xEnntraejSYxCZUWWNL0ckkDXjwkHsRkVp3KQX5AtDRWnU2l65lBIU0wvGiOop3CnD1GQdIPnt3eIrOpwKvlucRHuttivHU4NTEuIhJcVHfHkMHSR06dD4apYkLVAEp1KzInOvSpDi/vrceWoBRHQEjtnbJx1rw/ITWmxNo9Tx L58qT9HTSlttASkIbbQE6cgBDaEjABxtgb/Svm1oMgG5uIx8SNMIOdWYO gHyU4N1 mB HfSvBWqPGhNkFy5y2oA3OOSrKnsY3 6MZ9a7rjkeMy688tLceOlTjiz0S2gDt08q4fGYeHmfbO/yufrDHpBxxlltx99wNsNeJxxZwlI8vc9h3qnrkSOKpMmO09KjRY7rSkEEIjMRNJC3ZGSBzVH7oOwBJNYnnrpxZLcYaPw1si61ul3GhpPUqdz4StQ3AzgYB97LbbTa021ciUTD4Xip573NJS/dyDu9KI8XKV BI 93wNh7kY0zwO RZbclxCYnDzJahhaxLvDqCpJKSM/DheC4vqNWyRudyK7YvXC9mLFmgqdmTG1BKYVrQZcguKPjcfcThAUTusqV39MDn2lm78YtzZsmXOtnDzrnJtcGAW46n4yPAtTy0p1aVdseZ7VcLbaLTaI6IttiMx2gMENoGpR7qWs In3NaR nREnZzHJ/ESiymJwy VOEBa7hcIbDTSfM8guOH5Jr6U5xe3/APR7O4O4ausgLPtzY4H5138dPp/en1 VW3y/SCuKut2YCjM4buaQn8dvdizkY/2oUHP/AG1mhXuyT3THjzEpljGqJKSuNMTtndh8BX0zXdx/XGP6Vo3G02q7Ncm4RWnwAdK1DDrZ823E IfI1KySQo vTGPelVp6XcOFXY7dyfdm2CQ lli4PnVLt7jh2alqONaCdwvY easuehG4OMEdK6IT3FWhU1FTVyCKUpUgUpSgFKUoBSlKAUpSgFTUVNARSpqKAUpXytaG0OuuKQhtoFTi3FBCEAdypW2Khuh2fdRXGc4p4SaKwu9QVFBKVBlS3TkHBxoSR da5414KB0m8NJJGQFNPJ/mmo3IFh3pn9eftVNuHHtvSr4exQpN2lEaipLbjcdtJH3iSAo/lX3aeLpz8yNCvVpFtEkLQxJLiih2SAClrTvjV4sb9qrvItXRb6UPf3xSr9kgZyMZz22zv7VS7vZl2RTku2NKdgELelW5Cip IkYLkiE2o6ig5BcTpPXI0g Hv8AED7se0ynG1Opy9AbeWwvluNx3JbTby0rG4ISSAe2c9qqlzisqmzLZwxEMeVb3AiffH3pDspDriStUZh1wqcJIyVkqx277cOqxwyx2TXB0YMs8Ut8HTNWE9Hud3afYUlyLbYalBxJ2 Kl9EHr4kpG/wBKxXsyrtOZscUltqNy51zkkhLTKdJU2fF4cgEkZOOucBOa3GI0SxW9MFuYW5jiVvNrSwZEx5ZytTjEVvKjgA6c7DrXWsdkTKYYlym9FueUiYzDccDzs1agFiTdHR4VKOxCANIwM56Vz6fAoR2Y/RfPmeWW XbMVkscWUzFbaZLdhYKVsNKKgu6uj/13cgHk9SkHdXUjTgUfI4zuf2awhP HLHNQq4OkZTcZTf3Y7SUkEJHUnfp2zvv8ZXB 32NTMMqROukhi0wS2QFIW9spQxuMJ2rvWa0w7NbIVtjISlEdpKXCjYrdIBcWT1yTv1rpklHhGFm htCEIQ2lKW0JSltKAEoSlP3QkJwMCvon3 tKr3E94ctrVuisSY8WTdJRYTLlAFqHGZQXn5GCcFQAwgd1EVUFhzsev0P9ahSgkFSiAACSVEAADcknpivDY3FfEcGeZDN1nS2EyFqDU5wlMlknq42dgojcYIxV9v1 Ny4JkXG2tP/AOfS3FkJbQtxcVCnA1ICw34tIwUkjqDnvQHficS8PTlaY8vKS8qO06608zHfdSdJQw86kNqOdtlV1snyHXHv1r87Pz50r4kOPrLMhbbj0dlakRVLQkISCwkhGwAA2yPPJr1X9nt1udwtUhmYHXG4DyI8SW50kMlO6QrorQQRnvn0oC2zIcS4RpMOY0l6NJbU28hf4kqHY9RjtVW4felW ddOF5ri3VWxDci0vunLki1ubIBV3LeAk/LbbNXDNU3jMfZbtm4qZSgu2uQmLMQQdL8CTlC0nHdO5SfWrRdMcFnzvjv3qa UqC0pWkgpUApJG4IIO9fVdqdmZFKmoqQKUpQClTUUApSpoCKUpQClKUApSgKR4lqCUJBU4VYASgDUSSdth1qG6A37DfPTv9OufIVQ LLhGvFytXDLDyiwiS9IupbWA2sst8xEfVnfodXl64yK3duJeIbq/I5Vzkx7c6663FjxP3CTEGRqLiMLVqGCck/e6dqcN2192RImRtDPwyFxY7jjan9chR/fKCApKiEjKRk4/pVQlLl9GOTMkmkdVyBwwyEsGySltsq0pcEBx0OqH/U2StR9dPy8obbhIS uLwq9ynE IuCGytaengbKlK uK6CI0ha1hV6dcfA 4x8ChKQeupoJUr3ClGirfcnWgh67zS0gkqVGaZjrIO2CtsEj5AfnXU4xfo85Ta7bOfbZNptES4vKt9xt0dtYckGcnKnVk4SyleSpRPbI29BXORK4mcVZ5V0hT/sdy4xLsiRGgB5fIZcLjYCmdwDtnOD8jXYttnTdr/Etj8mXMt9jQq5TlS3OaHZbygGWCQABgYJGACOo716hgDsd8Yx29sVxZ8jvbE9DDjS 5VW LLXJBVEt3EMpIJSoxrS Ug WVlIzQ8V2lpSRLh32EknTzJtqkpbBPYqaC/5Vax6nc QP8qViskjporUq7cNzbRc3/jmZMExXkOiI5mSSoctKG0D94HCojR4c5x5Vit/C9sfjRLhdIqzdpcKEblpkvpQqQhhttauW2oN6tvFhI3999q5cI2G4OplttKg3FD7chE23BDT4cb3ClAgoJ8spNcKZxBxdw98Fabg1bpEma6pi23mU8pmKoJUEgzG0gHWARnChnrVXLd2KoxW/hyDKufFNtYkSI1ugTWUPiKvEucJUdDy2JM5eXyhP3dIX33Pl3rQ2/b37lY1uOOs25MR22uukKcMCSlSENOKA3UhSFoGdyAD55ltxdibgW6Og3K7XN6XNkLdcTHS4rZUiW8pCVaUAlKUAI7getZ7fEmIem3Ce6hyfNDDS0s6hHjR2CtTMdoK3OCtZKiMkqPbAFoKnwGzh3lIn8acE28pSWoEaXeHhn8XRBUBt Hb3q8Z6fL51R4ZSn9o935g8S Ho/wAPqHRAWnUEfQ1ecVWTtkoiqbxtwxOv6YEiE6wHoKJSSw8VD4hLmlYShXQKynbI Yq5f3qDjv07/wDNVJPz uxcTtKUldkuutO2Ew3VAnb8baSnHbOa9Nt0qz8EWmz2m4OuruEhLst1mGwp51TjzhUs6UfhSfADn8NXMZ6/ K894vSInE9hnOKAZm2yTASpa0pSh1lZdIJURsQoVTJLbBui OKnNRb4bNVU/gSfcJ0lvhCZMdzpkOraYaw RkJ5DzoAzuScds182viDiOZzW2lQbXDt5VCRCgRm1BstjO630nAHbGPpvXNZVIE 5ybTBmXWE rVNMBnmBmYBo0pdUdKsjGrHt611hwdeLvLjLlNC2QXQVXENywqXNykfu1Jj5b7HJKid8Zri TNldJUmuzt PBii23bV8GjAv3F9zW9HZnXqbLbkOtD7LZhtwgkHwrVKU2E4PfP599m9wOOWuF IHuILtHcYLTJZhobadc1mQ3pK5GhO48kjf06H0O3rtCozbdqciKisHkJTBLamWyjfR4NgR5VXf2jL0cJ3ROcc12I3gdVZeCtI9ds13Ri/bOGU7dpHXtZ1Wy0L38Vvhnf1ZQa3KxRkNNx4qGtXKQyylvUMK0BA05Ht tqy16EeEZPlilKVJApSlAKUpUgUpSgFKUoBSlTQEVU O56Y9nRbwVB26vBpYBIIiskLdJI7Hwp dWzwgKUpQSlKVLWtRCUoQBklSjsAK8m4pvUa9XXXDUpcKBGERhwjAecWsOOOtpO k4SN/L12QXyTUP0xz5Hjg5fhwDlJdWkArQkhtKhkBaE9MDzPX0xV3j2aO1BgwXn5OhlnDjbcgstyHFALWtwIwo5JyN6pDnhbkkdmnVDIydRQf57VeJDHDAW25cG7cJExCFJ L5XMcAAT0V4sdMdPyrvyRUZHkRk5Lj2Z02W0BKEotzASgYSUNkKHutPiz86 kWe1NPMOiIlDqHErQrU8ncHqQVYPzrnqicFc4NKNr5iU6g1z29GD3CUr0Z WayIRYobU RCfRqjw5b5aalOLbSG21Eq5eso26Das7olRdlm4GaQbM5PKTz7rcLhNfcV95eJC2WwT5BKRis3G8qVD4YvTsXmh9TTbCFslQU3zXEoK8o32/rW7w3G DsHD8bGFN22Jr/3qbStX5k11VBKgQoAg9QQCD7g14rfLZ70VwqMUQOpixEu55ojsczxavHoAPi771nqOlKgtQrnXq0w75b5NvlJSUvIIaXpClMu4IS4jPcb/o10abeH3GMe4oiDyzh17ixqTenxbxd5FmaRYG1OykR W3EUtam2klJUpStjnI7DerxabrEvENEuNqR4iy y6AHo76NlNOgbZH59e9eT3e73C3X3iMQJsqNFcvrj6wypaUOuR1pBBUkEnoRpB6HPSvSOF0T3I92uU2MIq73dHLqxH1BS2mHWGWkB3HRXhyR2zWuJ06TEujTupRD424LnKWlKJkGdbF5GyVJ8TaVK/wCrUce1Xf8AXSqxxRbJN1tK0RMC4Qn2LlbyTpxJYyoJyN/EMp7deu9dGw3li921ia0CHAC1LZP oxJQMLbUPfpVZr7BdWdauTxFHvMi0TW7NKcjXJIQ5FU2UAuKSf8ATJWCMGutTaqEld4dv8WbHj2 Ut6Pe4rKWpcK4qAmLW3lKnk9AtJxkFOa60y3Wq4paRPhRpSWlFTYktJc0KI3xqFRPtlrubfKnRmngMltakjmtKH4m3PvAjzBrkNWG9NIEd7im4/ZyHFKbSEtonqBOUtuz3VKWUjpshJ9aMHfbYYYbQywy220gANoZQlCEjGNkpGK4PEV/VbUt262ct/iCetuPBigFameYSn4l9KQQEJyDvWjcV8LwULEvi26pQdIMaPd3XpDhO2lKWdUjf0VXIiX/gyzOzJNos9yemSUoQ8/KkJ5rwQMAapT63h6 EVHXbLwxTyP6RstVgtMThizqbkSWisF2bcpiwGkLeWcrWTtsOiao3GfE0G8G1xoKJL9vgzW58t3AaEgMrSnQyhzCyMZ8WMb13nI1640tjrj8uFHt60KWxb7epbzjkto6m27hJdSNknYpSgdQc4FefvsyWnpESQnkuNpUzIacQVOocwUuKBBCTsTjG2MH0NZyaXCOrS6WOZyjN8o9nhyWp8SJOjkrjymESGlYONKxnc46jofnWbfOAMnbz79NuteKRJUi2uxnXZV1cgMaRyYlwXFcZWpQQHGgkFBwDsCN lWx2 8TXB6RwxaXmJM0uISb7EwGk29aAVvuJHhS6MhKyD1GwBrox5tyOfPpp4JbMipotVy4i4dtKuVMuDPxWtDYiRyJExS1nSByWzkfOvr7SuK0oWxw/dnEKSFHmrhRnE56ANrdP8AMVs2Ww2myRWo8RhBXjW/JcSFSJDxHiccWfESa62B/wAVG TMKKy3xLavimoM5Eq2TXCQ0xdGeUHSCE4aeSpTZ6 Y7 Vdr 5HzGxz6/3 Zx3a0Wq8xHIdwjoeaUCUk4DjasY1tr6gjP8AfI2NRtky7cPXiNwzeHzKiTEkWOe5qLqko2Sy6dz5J3OxI7LATaGR3TJ2ouVKbfrp8jU10lCKVNKkEUpSgFDShoCmftBlSW4FqgturbZnSJHxfL2U41HbQQjI7Eq3rzpCEI1BAISpWQkdkkBOM/I/o1fv2grGeH28jVpubmnvjVEGf51Qx2HlqTj/ALjXZooR/ufdnj QySX09GRoo50YrTlPxUPWDuCEyWwT7VfFptIlLcdVBTLLIZWp51pDhZG4SUuKBwa8 1KRqXjJxzUjzWN8DPrg/OrzLfsv7p2Qxz39LRaS1DW86vUkFPLUpOjGOuVgeorWaps54dKiWpnDaUKbaft6G21HLbSNLaVZ3KfAAT7D51q3R6z/AGRfXIpirUITzClRUJ1lyQOU22SEhW5IGK2RdYGotvRJrDicaWpFvcWpaexaMVLjfy1D tYJb7UlqAsxJcdlN sKXPi2mmS638WnOEoWo4HXxAdOlYZJVFnRjh90elQwoQ4QUkoUIzAUk9UqCBkGs Kg9/pgY m 1U 8ccw7fJkRokJyd8IXEy3UucpCVNbrbaBSdRTvnsMV4rdHuQi5cIuVNvKteJJbmRoktogtSo7UhBJH3HUhaelYbjdrTaGPiblNYiMkkJU rClHHRCBlRPsKEG79OnrXKvd7i2WMl1YLsyQVNW6E3vImSDhIShPXSMgqPYfQ8kXXiq EmwxmbfbgNP2hfWHg8 TuFxYmR4R1BV1 tavC8Evqm32a6ufIlyFots2UhBf AbHKStoJ8KUuHUvAxsR5VaMbdBs3 HrOu2WmPGm8p6W69InTVFCSgypKy4vSCO3T5fKu16emPlXOm32wW6SIc24MNSlIDgY0uuuBKthqDKFYz271qL4s4aS81HakyZLzgJCIMKXIUkD JKEavoK6FKKIabO5698528/MVQr7cP8M39L1k5fPuDJk3qC5lMJSs/u3yU50uK74Tv197ZBvdkuD3w0eYBKGNUaS07GkpBOkHlSAkn88/LbzbiGem6Xue mOmMLet62KKVqW5JSzhWt/bSAMeEAZx16VlnmtvB06TD8mRQl0XS2caOXSQYMezPuTURzKdbalxtKGtaUhRU5jrkEZ65FZ7rxVcLUy05IsEhoyHeRHL8yJyy7yy54 SpSsDG 1YP2fphrsjr7MfQ4/Pnc2QpGlUsczUhaFKAJQAQgeqTVMvt1uF5ub70pHKYiLkxIMT/7CQ4pC1r7FxenJ8gK55SSjZ04NI9TqPjh1/w35P7QOKiGmWm7Wy86of6LMh5aG9WCs81QQAOmT3quXB6XPEx fIelPuNry5JUVBBKSQG0f6aRnHhCfnUJxrWrSPFpHuEpAqXB4Fj/AHH3wM7Vzyyt0j6XF4vDjhOdX HrseyWeXY48ByBFZbmQo/OTEZaY0uKaSStGhIwoE5BryVSQhyQgalJbffZBIKSoNuLbCsHcZxXtVtdaft1teaVqQ7DjFBG RyxXkfEXIY4hv7AcRkz1uIbyOafiG23lYbB1HxKVW2WNq0eN4XMsWoanwmb3C14dtd2hsnUuLdX2obzYJ0peWFKQ8kdAU4KVDy9hV34rjWE2qbMubaA4w0puLIQgfEh9QIZbbUkZOVY2Jwep6ZFDtPD3E02bbXY0eRARHkiZ8fLj4S0W07Bth3ClKOcDKMY77VfXOF4s9xhy9z592DKlLSxJU01DCiCkq5EVKUEjfGc1OJcUzm8nkh/UuWF/wCjzyBaba/bIl44gujMK2yDlqDF/eTrg22SEpCgdeFEZCQjvuRXPt8mVbZb8 1qcgqU6tbDGsuJRGSsluO Dssd1b5GT0IrHIiotcu5RZKUsORJMlrMpYQtUYuFTbiSdylQxggDPQVZrDwjcLxHM6S8qBFcJEFKo6VSX0A/6rqXjgBXYAb1Vtt1FHXjWDb8 rlub9F54dvsa xVupRypUdQamxyc8twpCgpCu6FDdJ/tXb2qg2y1K4V4mtTRmuSWL9BmRVKcbaaCJEQh9CQG9twVAVfcn9fnWyv2eJPbuezof3qiftFDIj8LYA KN jiMBsS2Ela9vfTVmvN8tdkajuTVOFyU8I8ONHQXZMlwkAJabG53wPmPOqwza71xDeol vccQYUAZtNscKVv8AZYck6SU5PcZyMYIGneUm2ZlxP3leeo5 tKj9fKldy6KE0qKmpBFKUoBSlP10oDznj90qutqZAOGLYp1X/wCRJWAP/j/WapwKgVJP 9J fiH1r0fjOwS7ghu6QEl2RCjFl6KnGqQwlRXqbV/EjJIHcEjqK81S6ohJ5DqspCsBSAPF0wVb4OQa69NlhBV7PI1eDJOdpcMyEhJSd9vCPQq7/PGKt9tfuj1vt/wPwKksNqjyFTC HEraOlIAaBHQfnVOOtSSFJ0OIVu0onfH4FEdAe3lXRtFzTGfU1zHEMTEAyH2/vw9J0IeOQQMnYqx2rTNKLaZhhxyUdpaG592TlMiyvKdCiEriyWCw4nzCn1pX8iKxXEXO4xJEZu2S23WwxKZWp2M5zHGHkOBtCGlE5OCB6nPQVgfnWWMglXFEpOUkK0SUyFKJ6jAaxkfLpXORcojzbb70fiyRb2lhQlqedMdZScBelhtOcnA  R9MHklkivqzqhhk3Z65brhEukONPiOJWzIQlwYIOlXUtqx JPRVUG7cD312bcn7c5beQqSuXEbluP6tbpK1oXpQRgFSsb98VyeGOJbPw9db3zxOZtc5CHmGXGVKdbezkrW2SCE48Od86R5b28/tH4PVp5S7g rIIRHgvKJ39TivLkk2ezjyShyu2cAQ73bpMTh3he/XOROZDSr0t3kuWy2pIKAAFIJSTt4UnoM 1utnC1uiupn3Fxy7Xkadc 45WpJ3wI7ROhAHbArg/s5egKHEQQqY5PfnuSpi5DWEBBWvlJCh MglSwdwSau86ZEt0SVNluBqNFZXIecONkp32z1KuiR5mhVu Th8TSnpPwnDsFZE27hZmLTgLiWdKgmQ/q6AqyEIyNyT5ba98urlkYtFos0dpy73DTDtTKieTGaaARznAcqwnYJyfU/dOY4fiypUidxNcG1szLuhpEWMsDMC3N5LTQIA8StlL2HYdeupHR8f 0WU4Tluw2RpkDsl6SASB8lqz6 1acxiQnZ2uHuHI1nEmW86Zl4nqLlwnup8TilHUW2x0CAeg9PkO/0z75 tTUVm eyezn3Kz2i7IDdwhtP6QS0s5S80e6mnUYWD7GvLp3BfFaJ15jQIpkQ3FK5UyZJZQp1t0acairJVjwkketew0p6LwnKDuLKhbpvG1phw2rjYYsuOwyhtP2K PiWEt EJWw8cKOMfdV777V53dZcA3WXyX5am5K3JX fjusSmHXFlSmHUrGCf4SNj/25PudfC2mHCFONNKUMgFbaVKAIwcZFVlFSVG2l1E9LkWSHZ4Q2pD7hbjZfdOAluMhby1q/hTywR/KrRaOCrvcSl2567bBO/KBSqe96KG6Gx7DPtXqCG22wQ22hseSEpQD/APqK v18qoscVyzuzeVzZE1HhHn98h/4ZgQY8W4364OzH0W602tyetttSiD1MNDbxQnYEa /XyrsDiNFvcb Dmxo8ovJ ID9lhx7a4NWFhyQytc0ZHRR8txVk4xgcVt3SPfLK0p/lWxyCSwlK5UTWolbjLazgqUMAYGRXnsK3XiW5IhxrPLfnSHI6kuutPMljlKcUtXNeAQAvKcnJPh8q37PJX8nrnC3E6eI27gFxkMPwXUtqDa1ONPNrBUlxtS0pONt9qsm5IqpcF8MS HWLgua y5KnuMrWiOk8tlLSSkJ5isFR33OBVtFQwVHjcJis8PXpKEFdpvURT2UatUWRllaCcE43TWQcd8LqUQg3MoGQl1MCQWlAd0YGf8A21v8VxfjOG7 wndXwTslv/exiQn VeQpKFoQsBJC20KB2J3SDWOSbgrR6njdDHWycZypItfFHFsKamAu2w5Kn7VLZubUx/MbQWc8xCGVgqIUnIVnH5Vcbs9xFLtkV7hpUNMiQll/mS1pASwtIcAbCkKQc9Dnp2zXkuBvkJ6d/X0q88BXl91UiwyCVJhxWpMBSvvpjauWplZH8OxT6EUx5HJ0zbyXjFo4xnF2mY HIyLtcXLre5cqRxFbEmK7Alttsot25CXWWG0gEK30q3G  9Xb0 Z371zL9Y13ANTrc6Yl8iJJiSkAYdHX4eSkbFtWB16EDyrHYL0i9Q1OLb5M I6uLcopOVR5KCUqGe4OCQem5H4a7cT9HhNHXpSlbkClKmpBFKUoBSlNqAkasjGc9sbmvIOK7RDsl1EOGX1x5EYTTG5xbRFDi1I5bZBHgJHTOwHrVi4nul5Rd34K705ZbUiHGebeaZGqU4UZd5T4Grwk4ICh16edDk85t1l5oTnI8xKkwftBXMlSW0YSXAD 8CckkbVmpLdcujPLcotLs 2mJElxxqJEnurbaDq0QWFuqLWdIKkxioYJBA7DG Oo9P4Y4cttutEcSIDQn3CChF1 IHNUsOAKUy4HBjSOhSBjbv1qi8L3qZa5NwmNWd 4IUw3GX8NspjQoubqX1znpivV2ZsV63tXNWtuIuGmcdYy4hktc/CgPxY61aclJ36K4YfHGv04syFwFYGWHJNttrJcUpEZtEND8yS4N9LaUguLO/sPOsjE7jOaFfC2GHbYpAMd67yVrdSgdCuFGSFA98FQx69Kx8Lsv3l08V3JDYeloLNmYwFpg25KzjSrutZyVH mwtw22z edj33rkc7OhKin2CdwxHVJXMuYVeLg5qnLvEcW99amRyUtIZeSlCUpA2SCdtz1q2NCMtILAZUnA3a5ZG/kUUkR4sppTEllp9lR8TchtDqCe2UrBT Vcp7hjhtQcLNvYiPKQpKJFuBhvtHH30ORinxA75qtok0bpEm2WVL4htCFvNOkO3y2p1f5ltASn4iKANnUgZPmNq0XZbXFt2gx4riHeH7QmJdJSwSRMnuAuMx1FPhw395aeuevStuDc7lZ7o1Yr3IcltywDZLo62htUhZHiiSNPg1j8J75rTtUVXD3ElysyAv7MvDTl2thIGlD7RxIZyd hGB5VMewy179T eN8frNU2U jh7jVi4PqDVsv8ACTFkOqGGWpbOEJLqzsM4Sc56KPlVy/t2r5cbadQpt1CHG1jC0OJC0KHXBSoFJ YrpnHciqNxtxpxtK21trbPRaFpUkk77KBIr76Z9Kq0jhLhOTrK7Ww2pZJJjKcY0rJzqSllQQD66T5Vo3Nd94YtMyTHvqFwIjSQyi7RTLmtqUdCGmX21o1EnATqScbk7DbCUGuSyou2KVUOD7bxCGU3e93Oe9Jms62oTrylsR2nTzAVI6a/QYAz9LeP6ms iRSn96VAFKUqQKZ/X96VBIAJJGACTk4GB1JoD6Pf2zXz/wAeXf3rhyuKeHozrjSH3ZjrKA5JFsZcmJjN9db62MoH1rpwbhb7lGamQJLMiO6klLjatQ22IUOoI7jFCGUrjniOMWH7BAek/aCn2BOXG8LTDB8TjbrpPcHoB3rzvmOMolpSUKRGUhlvmBzUUrCThSkKA2B8uor0Pju0aTFvMeOSMuNXZxlJUeWlsqYecSnsk FSvI led5SqLJW4FIU/wA2U2FhSC6grSW1NlYGoEDAI lZT5Z7GhagrxyqR8KflrQ SSxyG2llLaSlS9Z1YOo5G243328q3IT8y13FqVDkOtvlJbjuglRySCWXEnYhQGw98b1jlaG2ZDiwUh5vlkgHAK2ylvGe3QCupYbbD4gu0WHKU4hlcGZNTylEKS NGhW3dBJOPSoj/Btn2xTeR2z1Hhy8t322tzdHLdbccjSkYVoRIaOF8sq/Ceo nUVwXGlcP8YhaQU27itBCiSCEXVolQA1beIE4/3GupwfZbrYodwhT3mHgu4PSYq2M/6bgGSsEbEnJPvWPjqBImWFx KgKl2qSxc2PPDCsrAPXGM59q3TaZ4L/Tufy/XnvStW3zWLlBgz2FBTUtht9JAI 8PEMHyOR8q2q7k7RQUpSpApSlAKUqaA5N/tH23bXIHPDCy6y806psPJStpWoa0EjP1HbyqlyLa7abjZY9znNyrhcJap7s55vlMpat40x4sfWcAnUVueIDsAcb k1qXC2226xlRLjGbkR1LS5ocyMLHRQKMEH2NZuJEkmmjyeGxAul8bt9vucuMq6T7i1ckxsJzHQhxxK2ycpwcEZ679K9eZYZjsMRWkYYYZRHbQrxYaQkISnfrsN818sRIcZEdtiO02mMwIzGlIBbZBzoSry9M1n/8ANKt2xFbVwVtHDk21u8zhq7Lt8dQcU9b5japkFxwknWlClBSM99J VaDHG99FyXZHuHm5NzacdY0W YENrU0NSykyE6QAN91VdU7FClYCdaRlRCQd/M151wLb5D/EvEd0kJUoQnJcVLyiSFS5DxKgD0JCQnP 6sJxS4Roi2Sb9e4LAmTuHlsQkOtolOpnNvuR2FkAvqZZaJKE/iwcgb4OK6zVxhzGJ7sB5mX8MXWjyF5Qp9DfM5YX93O43369dtt04II6g7HPfNVpfBtoLr6mJN2hsPuLcdh26e5GhFSxheGW9gFdwDg1kLOdMuVr4pj8Lxoranpj9wt1zfQyvUq0Ijq5jpfWnYKxlsA4JzntWxxo2WkcL3RpSkSbff4TSFJ2w1MVyXEn0O36NWC2Wm02aOYluiNRWCrWUt5KlqO2pxayVE pNcbjHL8aw29GC/cL/bUoQTjKIyzKcVv2AT dESds7KUO2TShOST2JJHn86V3fhnXI9f17VTbyk8S8R2zh5jx22zPN3G nBDanADoYUTvkg42/iJ7VcgNRCR I6frtVS4NU7OvfHF3ZC02 ZNajMcwALW6xr1LwOw1Dt L/prHK/RZFmVdW271GspaUXHrW7cufqCUYbdDJQEde5NdPtVWubBvbNn4i4eeQ5PtbkgxNeWm5bJWWX4jusAjOPCT0Iz3rs2q6xLrGU60FtOtKLMyI NEiI PvNPIO fI4361zssdClP1tSgFKUoBVX46kTYvDc9yIso5i2o8lwJypEV5XLcIPbOwJ9atFYnmWJLTseQ026w6kocbeSFtrSeoUlW2KA/OwekojqipedRFUvmmO2ooZUs7BS22yAegxkmrj ziY6zf5ENIPKnQHHHE7gc2OpJQ4R0yQog7DoKvLnA3BDilKNoaQTv 4elNDrkjDTgFb9s4e4ds7hdt1tjRnigtl1tKlOlJwSCtZKuw70B1CAQc99j5Y9jWnNtVpuLAjTYUd9hI0oQtCTy9sfuzsR8jW8ailiq6K1H4I4RiyYcpmCrmQwFMpcfecaLqTkOrQ4SCr1roxrFZIlxlXaPCaanSWyy66jUApBIUcIzpBPcgV1KVA59kf1r5dbS824ysZQ6hbSx2KVpKTmvuo/vt79KEMpPApUxap1qczzbNdZ0FWo5wjWVIx6dT171a6qtkW0OLP2hMsbNfEW51aRsnnlkJWf55q1bfzrtxv6lWKUqa0IIpSlAKmoqaAVFKUBIGSB1yQMedcCFehxA5Oj2OZDZTEecZcff0vy1hPgLzEQ4GjP3VKznHSu6pKVBSVAFKkqSoHOCCMEHHY965zthsDrEKMu3sJahAiLygW1sgjBCFtlKt/f86ymm iU0uzn3m2W 322ZJkOfaN3cZdbt5vBVLckSlDwtxogwjJ3wEo277Cq1ZIHH3DhVcEW5l6FJBcmWqLJbS54051ob06ErTjolR79c7XiJZbNBdL8aG2iRp0c5ZW88kY3CVu5UAe9Z5s2LbYU24zF6YsJlch49yE4whIJ0lSjgAeo8qy2NK2SRZL5b75HdkRUvtrYc5EqPKQW5EZ4DJbcQeldbNV7hOJJYtipk1Om4XmS9dpwxjQuQcobA8kp0/nW/cbiqFIsMdLIdN0uPwZJVjlITHdkFwD/t/OsiT6vFxTa4K5fIekr50eNHjx9PNfkSHUstoSVbDcjJrj2 DdJM5V6vaWESkNKi2yEw5zmrcwvBcPMwMurwAtWOgwNjX1xqpTdiMpJXmJc7PJGjIyUzWh4gCCevTI7bjFdo9Ve5A9gcdq0xxtkN0RSlK6itgnSFKwTpSpWPPSCrGB1B6Y VVT9mpJsEw7Z 2LhnHQHwnYfyq2BOrw7gK8BOcbK8Jx8unrVO/ZwsMxeJbYo6XIF4dUpJ2IS6hAzg74yk1zZeyy6Omtt3heZOlNtOucPXF5UqWhhCnHLXMXgLfS2gFRZX1XgeEjOMGu4w1bH3kXWL8O6t MG0So6wpLzJII8aDpIHY9vyrK4/GElqMtaRIfaW600okFxDZAVpGN9ORnrjPrXKXZXobrsuxPoiuOqU49BeSVW2Us9VlDfiQv8A6kEeqVdKxLHdGwGfM0rWiSHJDZLsZ6O hXLeadAKQsDOW3B4VJPYjB8wDsNkUApSlAKUpQClKUApSlAKUpQCg6p996V8PPNRmnpD60tssNreeWrohCElSiflREMpHCIS5cuP5TeS09xA6hpZAKlcsKCjq6kZ6Crd/wCPl2qp8BNEWaVLwtLdxu1wmx0uAghhbmlB388GrZXXjVRKvsVNRStCBSlKkClKmgIpU1FAKxvvMRmJMl9YQxGacffWRkJabSVKOB1rJWOQyzJYkxn0hbEllxh5J6KbcSUqFQ gcCNI4yvnKl2/4Wy2lbYVG 0I/wAXPlJUch1TQUEpSRjSNWfrmtpfDtzluwvtS OzocaSiYqGYMaM04 0CW0qWydWhKsKwdXTrXEMjiDgsoCzIu/DACQlavFPtozpwtYGCkdAfUDbrVztt0tl2jJl2 Sh9kgainZTZxnS4k7giuJ3fJc3Omc/rr2qocUTIRvXBcFcpMd1i6faL7zgcShlhDKkhBcxo8ZOnrVvyPPHr/ydq VobcSpC0IWhY0FDiQpKgexCqqScu W5V8tfw0eUyzzJEOSmRyxJbHIeQ8MJSoA9P4q0XpXFdvwZdsaurOsBbtlUpqUkY3UqJIOk526OfKkjhiE048/w/JVZ7knSv8AyylKhkE50vQlK5elWOoA6fXJab5IemvWW8R0xLwwlxaNGfhZ7AOOfFKiT7pySP5WTa5RF0ZrbeLTdkvmDKDi46tEllxK2pDC98pdacAUD1zt2rfqscRW6LclzblZ3xG4j4d8aygaFOo0B4NPgblC0jwHv09B9QeNOGJEeIuZPbgyXI7LjjM5t1jxKSM8sqTgpzkA1tDJfZFe0WX x/OqXelr4X4gi8StAm33Ypt96bSBhCwNSHwemdiRnyV/EKssa82Ga4GYd0gSHTkBtl9ClnHYJG fIdfTyy3G3RbrBlwZSCqPIQULUjBU2pCtSVoVuMpO/wAsd9rT2yQXBszoMC7RUNPgqbOh O6w4tDrTgGUPR3EEKCt9iD37g4rnNq4ktXgfBvMNPR5oNs3RCR2ca2acx5gpJ8q4dkvUjhx1jhviNXLbT 6s9zUCI0lgHSltajkBQ7AqzjGdjk2iQ7fGnVuR48KbEUkLbaS6piSj1C1BTah5bJ965XwSbMSbFnNc5guYBUhaHW1tOoUNiFIcAII6VtDp8vLpXHi3 3Pv/Byg/b7hgrTEugQ044kHTqZWlRbUPZR9hXXzjGQdsZ2NCRSlKAUpSgFKUoBSlTQEUp2p9PnQDOPy/tVL4/nurgQ HYOV3G/vNtJQMgoioUFLWr0JABHcaquS1oQlS1q0obSXFqOwCUgkkn615tYbpbrre7pxTcp1qiNttLtVuiSJTCZDLKFhReUHV5BI8Ow3ySPWY9kF3hRWoUSHDZCQ1GYaYRpzg6EgEjPmcn51sVoR71YZbyI8W5wXn1AFLTb6dagTgaUqwTv5Z6 VdAgjOQfp vX6V1prorRFKVNXIIpSlSBU1FTQEUqaUBFKUoCCAQUndKgQpJ6EEYIPbFVKbwW02 Z3Dcx6z3DBSAypfwywVAqQW99IyScAEZ7dxbq5UyDe5rryReXIEEhKW2rWyhMlYG5U7JeyQfIJSMZO5rGcUyUzg/4m4uss NaLpFgXmW8wXwLQ4tuUhOcBLiFthJVgZxpFdZrjixYHxsW8W5XRwTbbJCUkditpKhWW38N2K2yHJjLDj05xRUqZOdVJk79QFudBXZyR0JHsTt dZrE2S2ioXLiTgx2dYLlDu8dEpqc0zJcSHWi5b3EOIWl8KQMoBKSM9CAffNdFs8US7Ivh65NpctMp9965MMl1DKnGShLDSlpCVKUca0hXTJNWNcaK5guMMLIOUlxptZB8wSmsiUpSlKEgBCRpQkDCUp6YSkbAVKxMiypIsPF70qc9cL5DLEyC3BmiBAQh9 M2VkNpU5hKCQpQ1b429xtmVxFJkfDROGYcRmEeWxLvD6Fp0JHgMZiEFE9NwHNsjcDpY/L08/50/sAf51f416J3FVlcJW6cpc2/TVyJLbWnmxEIgMRwBn92iP4ic75UpR7dNq5Ddj4RjPMG2X6/Wx4OtpQ5iUGFqWcAByQyG8nYZ1fKvQfL0G2 /1puevmD18jqqHi/Ap/pVH GeIJbEqHM4pdlw5CdC2ZlsivEAbgpUpeygdwoAHv5Y0WrXxzwtyxZZQvNvAClxJmlDiCDjDQKs7 YPyq80qXiTFlej8ScO3Vxu1X2Cq33Ap1/BXplvl5xn906saDsQRuD/Ku5Cstnt7ypMGI2ytaOXlnIbCCdWENg6B64SKwzLbarilKJ8KLJSnYfEMocUkHOySoZHpv/KqRO4etNuEeXeeIlWVsuOiHEtTsrktlByFNLfWpeojBVsOv0wnHaWVHpoPoR6d/yqf/ABVChz7xKbV/h/jW2XFEfQlxq7xUIcGegLrZSo7ZycGuu3P4hiuR/jLtws7HJT8UVuLiPND8Qbw4pBPviqAs1K5675w8hJWq7WwJz1 Mjn6AKzWIX 2OK0RkzZLhBOmNCkkY89TiUpx86mgdWlchV4mE4Ysd0X2y Y0dOf8Avczj5ViTe7iJEZmTYpiA 82yVxJEaWWOYcJW 22Q4EdyrTgDeor9CO5U9K1X7hbIh0ypsRg9MPyGm1EnoAlSs79q5EjiZpxxqNZYjtzlOBSuZhyNb2UJzlb0txGnywEgnepr8BYMgjv9DWhdLta7NEcl3KS3HaAOgKILrix0Q0jOSa5q2eLZOpL92hQkkEFNrhKW70x/qzFHB9dH89viJw3ZYr3xbjbs6dvmXdXVy5GT108zwJz/ANKRVlBsqcUN3vjN5bk5My2cLhIMeHksy7ieoW eug9fy9aska0WWGhhEa3QmgwlCWylhsqHLGlJ1KBVnGNySfrW8BSumMFFEX GrLt1quDfLnQYkhGFAB9lC9OoYJSVAkH1BrmRLLcoF0S9DuribNyyFWySl2ToWTk8h1x3UkZwodcYxg5ye9Sp2IWR vP86VNKuQRSlKAVNRSgJqKUoBSlKAmoqaiooClKUogUpShIpSlAKUpQClKUAr5U22sYWhtYHQOISv8A/oGvqlKQNRdstTiityBDUohIJMdrJAGBuB5URbLS2Qpu3wkKGcER2sjPXGU1t0qNqFmom12dLqXk26Cl1JylwRmQtJ9CE 9bmSRgkkbHB3G3v VRSm1AYrQlWayzHzJkwY7krQlsSMKS EJxhIcSQrHbrW/Sm1MHOi2KwQ1Bca2QkOAH97yUrdVnqVOOZUSe5rojICQnYJxgDYDH8IFKmm1IWR29KUpUkClKVJJNRSlAKmopQClKUAqaUoCKVNKAilTSgFRU0oBSlKAippSgIpU0oCKVNKAilTSgIqaUoCKVNKAilTSgIpU0oBSlKAilTSgIpU0oCKVNKAilTSgIpSlAf//Z


----------



## paxtonstafford (Jan 9, 2019)

unable to receive private messages means you wont get mine...


----------



## Joyful (Jan 9, 2019)

If you are addressing me, I'm sorry to say that I am tech challenged and do not know how to change the settings.


----------

